# 13 1/2 month old male still squatting to pee



## moonbowsmommy (Dec 14, 2011)

Is it delayed that my male dog is still squatting to pee at 14 months? Is there an age range for when they learn to lift the leg? Should I be concerned about this? 

Thanks

MM


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Miles did not lift his leg until 6 months. Friends of mine neutered their dogs early and their dogs still squat at 1 year


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

My Willie boy is about six years old, and he does both. It depends on his intentions. If he's marking, he lifts his leg. If he has to pee pretty badly, he squats. LOL! ;D


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Our boy Haeden was neutered "early" (about 10 months) and still squats at barely 1 year. He has never lifted his leg and has never marked. Has your boy been neutered?

As explained by our vet, if your boy squats when they are neutered they are likely to continue to squat. Once they start to lift their leg/mark they will likely not return to squatting after being neutered. No idea regarding the hormones/medical science behind it but this is the explanation that we were given. It may offer some explanation for you.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I don't think you need to be concerned some males just plain don't lift their legs. I don't think it has anything to do with whether they are neutered, early or late. I suspect it is something they do because they find it more comfortable.

My now 7 yr old Gt Dane very seldom lifts his leg, and he wasn't neutered until he was 3, and he never marks. My Vizsla is a leg lifter and is always marking outside.

Why would it worry you?


----------



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

Um, honestly, even before the surgeries Riley hardly ever lifted his leg to pee. Only did when we were at the dog park. Chuck, now he is a leg lifter. I'm with Hotmischief on this one....why would it worry you?


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

HE is a gentleman .... would YOU like to show him how to properly mark a tree?

Mine did this until about 8 or 9 months and it was hilarious the first time he lifted his leg. I know when he first did it because I spend that much time with him  

Nothing to worry about, he will turn into a hooligan soon enough.


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Dexter turned 4 last month. He still squats or more like stretches out, but he doesn't hike his leg. He was neutered at 5 months, perhaps that has something to do with it.


----------



## moonbowsmommy (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks. I'm not too worried, I guess just a lot of people have been mentioning it, they notice it and ask me why doesn't he lift his leg to pee? I say I guess he's still a baby, I don't know when they learn that. He was neutered at 9 months. Thanks for the responses.


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

My boy is also 14 months and does not lift his leg. He stretches out and picks his foot up a little...but still does not completely lift his leg. Neutered at 6-7 months. Strange thing is...he DOES pee over our other dogs, but doesn't mark on walks and stuff...


----------

